# Rear Door won't close



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

pontiac said:


> The mrs was checking to see if she has child locks and pushed in the mechanism on the door somehow and now it won't move back so the door so won't close, The car doesn't seem to have Child locks from what i see.
> 
> Any ideas before I rear it apart. :angry:


Not sure on how to get the latch working, but for future reference, the child locks are integrated into the window lockout button on the driver door if im not mistaken. Never used it but I think that's what it is. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried locking and then unlocking with the remote?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I haven't studied the Cruze door latch mechanism, but I think I know what happened. She probably tripped the door mechanism to the "closed" position. (As if the door was closed.) You need to pull on the door handle and flip it back to "open". (As if opening the door.) Compare the mechanism to a working door and I think you'll see it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy has, IMO, given the OP the correct answer and I have seen it many many times......usually after a car wash has dried the door jambs.

As stated, the door latch is in the closed position......you have to hold the handle in the release position while pulling the 'claw' for lack of a better description, outwards.
Look at any other of the open door latches and compare to the one that won't work.....you'll see what I and ChevyGuy are trying to describe.

Back to the child locks......these are now electronically controlled.

The button on the drivers armrest, below the window switches, is the control.
It has two functions.......press the button with the key in the on, or run position.
A led will illuminate in the button......the rear inside door handles are now disabled as well as all but the drivers window switch.

The owners manual......the book no one reads, likely describes the function better than I.

Rob


----------



## pontiac (Jan 25, 2015)

All fixed , found the answear last night , just had to hold the outside door handle up and the was able to move the striker back down. 


thanks for all your help


----------



## Motowngirl (Jan 20, 2017)

I just got my Cruze hatchback yesterday. I did the same thing by accident when I tried to be sure the child locks were off since I have no kids. The best Chevy could suggest was having it towed in, but while I was on hold with them I did a Google search and found this thread. I was able to fix it myself and tell the advisor on the phone what to tell people in the future. Thanks for a quick solution!


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Motowngirl said:


> I just got my Cruze hatchback yesterday. I did the same thing by accident when I tried to be sure the child locks were off since I have no kids. The best Chevy could suggest was having it towed in, but while I was on hold with them I did a Google search and found this thread. I was able to fix it myself and tell the advisor on the phone what to tell people in the future. Thanks for a quick solution!


What is the root cause? Is the door handle worn/defective or something?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Steelmesh said:


> What is the root cause? Is the door handle worn/defective or something?


Some cars have child protection lock settings that are controlled by a mechanical lever that's visible when the rear door is open. In both cases, people were looking for such a lever and ended up messing with the door latch instead.

The child lock on the Gen1 Cruze is an electrical switch by the driver's window switches.


----------



## tedalex (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you soooo much for taking the time answer the guys question. I googled and bam, found this. Fixed my door in two seconds, which I was about to go to dealer. THANK YOU!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

tedalex said:


> Thank you soooo much for taking the time answer the guys question. I googled and bam, found this. Fixed my door in two seconds, which I was about to go to dealer. THANK YOU!


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blossom209 (Jun 17, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> I haven't studied the Cruze door latch mechanism, but I think I know what happened. She probably tripped the door mechanism to the "closed" position. (As if the door was closed.) You need to pull on the door handle and flip it back to "open". (As if opening the door.) Compare the mechanism to a working door and I think you'll see it.
> [/QUOTE
> This was really helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## Whosarat (Mar 6, 2021)

Motowngirl said:


> I just got my Cruze hatchback yesterday. I did the same thing by accident when I tried to be sure the child locks were off since I have no kids. The best Chevy could suggest was having it towed in, but while I was on hold with them I did a Google search and found this thread. I was able to fix it myself and tell the advisor on the phone what to tell people in the future. Thanks for a quick solution!


I THINK it's safe to say not only did they already know the answer, but that you dodged being another victim. Car lots are scammers even major dealerships


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Whosarat said:


> I THINK it's safe to say not only did they already know the answer, but that you dodged being another victim. Car lots are scammers even major dealerships


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

